# Lederverarbeitungs Spezialisierung



## abe15 (16. September 2007)

Hi Leute! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Lerderverarbeitung und hoffe, das ihr mir da helfen könnt.
Mein Skill ist jetzt genau 225, und vor kurzem bekam ich Wind von den Spezialisierungen. Wie die drei Arten heißen weiß ich aber ich weiß nicht, wofür sie gut sind. Ich bin ein Jäger auf lv 43.
Ich weiß leider Absolut nicht was für Rezepte die Einzelnen Spezialisierungen mit sich bringen und welche daher für mich als Jäger am besten wäre. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wo und wann ich die Spezialisierungen lernen kann.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mit Rat zur seite stehen könntet. Bin schon echt verzweifelt deshalb weil nirgendwo genaueres steht.


----------



## Bodog (16. September 2007)

Hallo erstmal !

Also ich kenn mich selber ned gut aus ,aber für Jäger is gut Drachenlederverarbeitung
Das lernst du im Schlingendorntal unten beim lager grom´gnol oder so ....
Weiß nicht ob ich dir damit helfe aber vl n kleiner tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Bodog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JinRay (16. September 2007)

Also hier die 3 arten:
Stammes-Lederverarbeitung normales Leder mit Int und Wil für Heil Dudus und Schamis 
Drachenschuppen-Lederverarbeitung - Schwere Rüstungen für Schamis und Jäger
Elementargeist-Lederverarbeitung - Für Schurken ,Jäger und ,Feral dudus

man muss LEV 42 sein und einen skill von 225 haben ,dann kannst du zu den Lehrer gehen die dir dann eine q geben um bei ihnen lernen zu können.

Hier noch die Orte wo du die finden kannst :
SL: Horde-Schlingendorntal (36-34) , Allianz-Feralas (90-46)
EL: Horde-Das Arathi Hochland (28-45) ,Allianz-Die Sengende Schlucht (63-76)
DL: Horde-Das Ödland (62-57) , Allianz-Azshara (37-65)

so das dürfte helfen.


----------



## Ganieda (16. September 2007)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Lerderverarbeitung und hoffe, das ihr mir da helfen könnt.
> Mein Skill ist jetzt genau 225, und vor kurzem bekam ich Wind von den Spezialisierungen. Wie die drei Arten heißen weiß ich aber ich weiß nicht, wofür sie gut sind. Ich bin ein Jäger auf lv 43.
> Ich weiß leider Absolut nicht was für Rezepte die Einzelnen Spezialisierungen mit sich bringen und welche daher für mich als Jäger am besten wäre. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wo und wann ich die Spezialisierungen lernen kann.
> Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mit Rat zur seite stehen könntet. Bin schon echt verzweifelt deshalb weil nirgendwo genaueres steht.




Hallo, 

am besten schaust Du mal im Berufeforum nach, da gibts für jeden Beruf ein Forum.

so long


----------



## Isegrim (16. September 2007)

Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung (am ehesten für Jäger zu gebrauchen)

Elementarlederverarbeitung

Stammeslederverarbeitung

Die Spezialisierungstrainer findest du hier am unteren Ende der Tabelle bei Dragonscale Leatherworking, Elemental Leatherworking und Tribal Leatherworking. Sollten dir die Ortsbezeichnungen nichts sagen, kannst du die Namen der NSCs auch in die blasc-Suche eingeben - die nimmt nämlich auch sämtliche englischen Namen an.


Weitere nützliche Informationen finden sich bestimmt auch im Sticky zu den Spezialisierungen im offiz. Berufsforum und im Sticky zur Drachenlederverarbeitung.


----------



## BadCryEye (18. November 2007)

JinRay schrieb:


> Also hier die 3 arten:
> Stammes-Lederverarbeitung normales Leder mit Int und Wil für Heil Dudus und Schamis
> Drachenschuppen-Lederverarbeitung - Schwere Rüstungen für Schamis und Jäger
> Elementargeist-Lederverarbeitung - Für Schurken ,Jäger und ,Feral dudus
> ...




1000 Dank, sowas hab ich schon lang gesucht


----------



## Vatenkeist (23. November 2007)

danke für diesen thread und seine antworten, auch die links warens sehr hilfreich

so kann man vorplanen und gleich mats für die q einpacken und loslegen ^^

weiter so!


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (24. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss nochnichtmal lange suchen weil meine fragen schon in den beiden ersten threads beantwortet werden


----------



## noizycat (12. Dezember 2007)

auch von mir tausend Dank für diesen thread, stahe grad vor dem gleichen Problem - was wählen - und bin hier wirklich weitergekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arocareth (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank an Isegrim und JinRay, ihr seid super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas suche ich schon lange, dieser Thread ist wirklich empfehlenswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaltaLord (31. Dezember 2007)

Dankee JinRay  is echt  ne sehr  gute Zusammenvassung hat mir auch sehr gut  geholfen .


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2008)

aaaaah O.o
stammeslederer ist nicht gut für heilshamanen!
drachenlederer ist nicht nur für jäger sondern bietet für eleshamis ein set das besser als t4 ist.


----------



## Maliq (23. Januar 2008)

danke an jinray, SEHR SEHR hilfreiche infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (23. Januar 2008)

Da hab ich doch auch noch mal eine Frage. 

Sind die Spezialisierung denn noch notwendig? 
Wie sieht es mit den Spezialisierungen in der Scherbenwelt aus?
Gibt es noch oberhalb der Level 60 Grenze Rezepte, die auf Spezialisierungen beruhen, oder kann ich das auch getrost weglassen?

Danke


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/50/ruestungssets?set=619
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/50/ruestungssets?set=618
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/50/ruestungssets?set=617
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/50/ruestungssets?set=616

da die gibts mit lederer 375


----------



## Knuddelbearli (25. Februar 2008)

kann man die spez einfach verlernen und ne neue lernen oder wie geht das? habe meinen druiden zum lveln als feral und auch entsprechend werde ich ele

später dann werde ich heiler für inis, als healer sobald man eh kara usw kann bringen berufe ja nicht soo viel aber ein kleiner start boost wäre lederer da immer noch

sobald dann wotlk draussen ist wieder feral usw.

also kann man einfach umskillen? wenn ja kostet das was ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2008)

ja man kann seine berufsrichtung wieder ändern, aber in deinem fall wozu?
nimm doch als feral beim lvln auch schon stammeslederer. der EINZIGE grund für eine spezialisierung sind die 70er sets.
da du da heilen willst nimm gleich stammes. dann geh zum elelederer und lern da, obwohl du stammesspezi bist, die lowlvl-elerezepte.


----------



## Shinovah (25. Februar 2008)

als ehrliche antwort müßte da stehen, die speziealisierungen bringen nicht wirklich viel, die gründe sind einfach erklärt. wenn du den skill auf 375 hast, dazu level 70, kannst dir die epischen sets die es bei jeder richtung gibt herstellen, aber die mats sind nicht gerade ohne, auch bekommt man als lederer gute epische rezepte im ah, die wenn gebunden nicht wirklich viel kosten und meist besser sind als die 375 spezie-sets.
du kannst also auch ganz normal dein lederer auf 375 bist dann wahrscheinlich lederverarbeitungsgroßmeister und kannst auch alles herstellen was episch ist.
weil außer den lehrer-sets gibt es keine rezepte mehr die auf eine speziealisierung gebunden sind^^


----------



## Waldman (28. Februar 2008)

Eine ganz einfache übersichtliche Antwort:

Drachenschuppen = Schamanen und Jäger, da man mit dieser Spezialisierung vorwiegend schwere Rüstungen herstellt
Elementar = Nahkampf-orientierte Druiden und Schurken
Klan = Druiden, da vor allem Ledergegenstände hergestellt werden. Auch Schamanen, dank dem Bonus auf die Mana-Entwicklungen


ich als Schurke hatte Elementarlederverarbeitung gemacht und nicht bereuht.
mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Februar 2008)

zum xten mal. die spezialisierung ist nur für 70er interessant. alle rezepte vorher sin spezifrei.


----------



## oscar w. (11. April 2008)

Hallo, habe auch eine Frage zu den Spezialisierungen! Ich bin Verstärker Schamane und möchte wissen ob Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung später wirklich brauchbare schwere Rüstung für mich bringt. Würdet ihr es empfehlen? Habe mittlerweile bis 285 geskillt und denke jetzt über die Spezialisierungen nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für eure Hilfe ^^


----------



## Niazala (14. April 2008)

Für Verstärker Schamis würde in Drachenschuppenverarbeitung wohl dieses Set in Frage kommen: http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=616
Dummerweise hat das Teil nichts von den Verstärker wichtigen Stats wie Beweglichkeit und Stärke drauf.

Ich denke mit Elementarverarbeitung bist du mit dem Erstschlag - Set besser dran: http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=619. 
Dieses hat zwar keine Int, kein Manareg usw, aber mit Schamanischer Wut und Wasserschild solltest du als Verstärker eh nie Manaprobleme bekommen.


----------



## oscar w. (16. April 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe, Niazala! Ich überlege jetzt auch ob ich nicht doch auf Resto skillen soll, könntest du mir da vielleicht auch etwas empfehlen? Das wäre ganz nett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2008)

für resto gibt es keine herstellbare lederrüstung.
nein stammeslederer ist nicht gut für resto-shamis


----------



## Niazala (19. April 2008)

puh, mit resto schamis kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus. aber ichbinnichtschuld hat leider recht. schwere rüssi für resto schamis gibts nicht wirklich was nettes.
das heiler set für stammesleder hat viel wille drauf aber kaum manareg.
ich hab mich kurz kundig gemacht und wenn ich dem elitist jerks post mit den stats weights trauen kann (http://elitistjerks.com/f31/t19181-shaman_how_heal_like_pro/), brauchst du als resto schami viel manareg und wille gar nicht. wie ichbinnichtschuld geschrieben hat.

für resto schami kann ich dir also gar nichts empfehlen. bzw es gibt zwar schmucke ledersachen für restos, aber die haben nichts mit dem spezi set zu tun und können von jedem lederer hergestellt werden.

wenn du von einer lederverarbeitung spezialisierung wirklcih profitieren willst, musste auf elementar skillen und bastelst dir dann das netherstoss set: http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=617. oder wie gesagt, verstärker und dann halt erstschlag set für elementarspezi^^


----------

